# Frage



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute !
Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Seit meinem letzten Besuch des Internets ist meine rechte Maustaste gesperrt. Dies aber nicht nur bei HTML-Seiten sondern generell.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip ?
Mein Sytem: WinXP pro


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2002)

Hallo!

Eine generelle Sperre ist für mich nur schwer vorstellbar. Ist möglicherweise Deine Maustaste defekt?
Tip:
1. mit einer anderen Maus testen
2. Maustreiber neu installieren


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko !
Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe natürlich eine andere Maus getestet bevor ich hier (dumme) Fragen stelle.
Maus 1: PS2-Noname
Maus 2: USB-Funkmaus Logitech
Bei keiner funktionierte die rechte Maus-Taste.
Konnte mein Problem aber lösen. Es lag an einer Software die sich ins
Kontexmenü der rechten Maustaste schrieb. (lief aber ca.14 Tage ohne Schwierigkeiten).
Leider war es aber heute so, als ich meinen PC startete hatte ich gleich eine Webseite auf dem Schirm bei der die rechte Maustaste gesperrt war.(werbung xxx)
Also dachte ich, als ich im Explorer die rechte Taste nicht mehr benutzen konnte, an eine Attacke aus dem Netz. Also Sorry und nochmals Danke.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2002)

Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen. Dieses Forum dient ja schließlich der gegenseitigen Unterstützung.


----------

